# I do not respect my husband



## BitterSweetSymphony (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds odd right, but that is the case. 
I grew up with a family full of dead beat men that palyed hard and worked little or not at all.

I swore I would not have a man in my life like that, but guesss what I went off and got one. To compund issues I have been on the hunt for almost a year to find a job with no luck. And my husband will toss that in my face whenever it suits him. 

I am not asking for much. I just want him to try as hard as me to find a job and I have told him, but he has a never ending list of excusses. And how dare I talk about him getting a full time job when I do not have one at all. 


I have lost respect for my husband. I do not look at him the same way anymore. I wished I would have lived with him for a while before we got married. But I wanted to be proper and keep his mother happy. I am dumb.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

*


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds like he would find another excuse even if you did have a job. I feel for you. He could probably find a job quicker than you could. I don't understand why he feels no responsibility to you, your home, bills, etc......Both of you not working only makes it worse on both of you. It is hard to understand why he is ok with providing zero for you and his life. I wouldn't respect a man like that either.


----------



## Shameless (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think he respects himself much either. If the only reason you got married was to appease his mother, that should have told you something right there.


----------

